# Black Friday Sale Link...



## Missourian

Black Friday Ads for Black Friday 2008 and Black Friday Deals!

Includes a bunch of links to different stores.


----------



## NOBama

I don't know about your area but, I've been noticing lately how empty the parking lots have been at big retail stores.

At this point, these big chains may need to start advertising Fire Sales. If things don't pick-up after Thanksgiving, the big retailers are really going to be hurtin'.


----------



## editec

It looks like its is going to be a dismal christmas season for most retailers, that's for damned sure.

It is not untypically  for most retailers do 50% of their annual business during the 8 weeks or so of christmas season, too, so if that season is way off, their annual sales figures are going to be way _way _down.


----------



## Care4all

in october, retailers had the biggest drop in near 40 years.

good deals for us are coming....

retailers WILL drop prices in order to sell what they got....even if it hits their profit margin with less mark up in their products.....

Sales heals ALL wounds/troubles.

they HAVE to reach their sales goals, even if at less margin, because they need to cover their prorated expenses, then they can work on getting their margins up through special deals from vendors on future, newer, fresher product that they buy.

BASICALLY, expect the best deals in our lifetime!!!!

IF they do not meet their sales goals or come close, then expect more layoffs and unemployment rising.


----------



## CA95380

I wonder how many of the "fat cat's" in big business, and in "government" *will be having *a "dismal holiday season" this year. Not many, would be my guess.


----------



## dilloduck

Care4all said:


> in october, retailers had the biggest drop in near 40 years.
> 
> good deals for us are coming....
> 
> retailers WILL drop prices in order to sell what they got....even if it hits their profit margin with less mark up in their products.....
> 
> Sales heals ALL wounds/troubles.
> 
> they HAVE to reach their sales goals, even if at less margin, because they need to cover their prorated expenses, then they can work on getting their margins up through special deals from vendors on future, newer, fresher product that they buy.
> 
> BASICALLY, expect the best deals in our lifetime!!!!
> 
> IF they do not meet their sales goals or come close, then expect more layoffs and unemployment rising.



A lot of great deals on stuff I don't need. There in lies the problem. I might get a great deal on a fishing rod but what am I going to pay January's bills with ?


----------



## CA95380

dilloduck said:


> A lot of great deals on stuff I don't need. There in lies the problem. I might get a great deal on a fishing rod *but what am I going to pay January's bills with ?  *



February's income.  It's the American Dream


----------



## dilloduck

CA95380 said:


> February's income.  It's the American Dream



but I just used it to save a thousand dollars !!
now where in the hell did that one thousand dollars go ??


----------



## CA95380

dilloduck said:


> but I just used it to save a thousand dollars !!
> now where in the hell did that one thousand dollars go ??



Your "re-bate" check is "_in the mail_".  lol


----------



## Care4all

dilloduck said:


> A lot of great deals on stuff I don't need. There in lies the problem. I might get a great deal on a fishing rod but what am I going to pay January's bills with ?



Many, are in the same boat....so, it is still a hit or miss as to whether the lower prices will help enough to make the people forget about january rent.

It'll probably work, to some degree....knowing American's love of shopping.


----------



## dilloduck

Care4all said:


> Many, are in the same boat....so, it is still a hit or miss as to whether the lower prices will help enough to make the people forget about january rent.
> 
> It'll probably work, to some degree....knowing American's love of shopping.



Oh I have no doubt there will be people out there blowing money on shit they don't need. After the give all their money to stores and it STILL doesn't produce that kick the economy needs then what ?  Sell everything you bought at Christmas on e-bay ?


----------



## CA95380

dilloduck said:


> Oh I have no doubt there will be people out there blowing money on shit they don't need. After the give all their money to stores and it STILL doesn't produce that kick the economy needs then what ?  Sell everything you bought at Christmas on e-bay ?



They said on the news last night that "The Mustang Ranch", (Reno, NV.) was *booming* with business.    I guess their "guests" figure if I am going to get "screwed" I might as well get "*SCREWED*!"


----------



## dilloduck

CA95380 said:


> They said on the news last night that "The Mustang Ranch", (Reno, NV.) was *booming* with business.    I guess their "guests" figure if I am going to get "screwed" I might as well get "*SCREWED*!"



Sex always makes me forget about the bad times ---for awhile.


----------



## Care4all

dilloduck said:


> Sex always makes me forget about the bad times ---for awhile.



i had read some where that this is why poor people have so many children vs the uppity people....sex is one of their only pleasures, since it's free....


----------



## dilloduck

Care4all said:


> i had read some where that this is why poor people have so many children vs the uppity people....sex is one of their only pleasures, since it's free....



those damn poor people


----------



## CA95380

Care4all said:


> i had read some where that this is why poor people have so many children vs the uppity people....sex is one of their only pleasures, since it's free....



 I don't think it is "free" at "The Mustang Ranch"    So it must be those "uppity people" that are buy'it.


----------



## dilloduck

CA95380 said:


> I don't think it is "free" at "The Mustang Ranch"    So it must be those "uppity people" that are buy'it.



Well---if your momma is a hooker you may have a good Christmas this year !!


----------



## Jon

Christmas spending is ridiculous. I buy my mom something nice, and that's it. She buys me a few articles of clothing that I beg her not to. She used to spend $300-$500 a year on each of us, and we finally convinced her to stop.


----------



## Missourian

I can always buy a big screen tv next year.  

This year I am buying all the guns I think will be banned by the Obama Administration.  

Many folks in my neck of the woods are doing the same.  

The $600 I put back for a flat panel TV on Black Friday went for an M1 Carbine.






Saving up now for a Remington R-15 VTR.







Firearms | Rifles | Guns | Pistols | Dakota Sportsmen


IMO The only retailer that is going to make out this holiday season is the Gun Shop owners, Bass Pro, and Cabela's.


----------



## dilloduck

Missourian said:


> I can always buy a big screen tv next year.
> 
> This year I am buying all the guns I think will be banned by the Obama Administration.
> 
> Many folks in my neck of the woods are doing the same.
> 
> The $600 I put back for a flat panel TV on Black Friday went for an M1 Carbine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saving up now for a Remington R-15 VTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms | Rifles | Guns | Pistols | Dakota Sportsmen
> 
> 
> IMO The only retailer that is going to make out this holiday season is the Gun Shop owners, Bass Pro, and Cabela's.



nice---planning on hunting with that this year ?


----------



## GigiBowman

Food is, and always will be, the number one priority. It is ridiculously expensive now to buy food. That's where my money goes every chance I get.   And not for nonsense either.  It's only for essentials.

Then there's the electric
Gas
Heat
water
Gas for car
car payment
car insurance
rent/mortgage
renters/homeowners insurance
phone/cell

prices of all utilities keep rising, insurance is out of hand --lots of people are being dropped from their homeowners insurance company if you live even remotely close to water.

There's not really much left after that.  I notice that there are bargains on HD TV's...they can't give the stuff away.

In Hollywood sales of DVD's has fallen considerably which, for this time of year, could be considered big losses.  Guess pretty soon Hollywood stars might have to take pay cuts?

It's pretty scary out there.

My parents --retired and in their 70's just told me they lost $100,000 of the money they had in investments. Their dividends which they live on from month to month along with their social security has been cut by 1/3 now.  I'm sure my parent's arent' the only ones.  I can't even worry about them because we live from hand to mouth here at my house.

Hate to be a downer....but it's not looking too rosy out there and the winter months are about to hit....


So sales for Black Friday?  I think I'll be staying home. Maybe decorate my house with the things I already own and play Christmas Music.  Watch Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol and A Christmas Story.

Time to back in time folks....


----------



## Jon

GigiBowman said:


> So sales for Black Friday?  I think I'll be staying home. Maybe decorate my house with the thigns I already own and play Christmas Music.



My absolute favorite thing about Christmas. I love the decorations, and I love the music. There's just a different atmosphere around Christmastime. I love stocking up on Christmas movies and just watching them through the holidays. One of my new favorites: The Family Stone.


----------



## GigiBowman

jsanders said:


> My absolute favorite thing about Christmas. I love the decorations, and I love the music. There's just a different atmosphere around Christmastime. I love stocking up on Christmas movies and just watching them through the holidays. One of my new favorites: The Family Stone.



Ah, that is a good movie!  

here's another quirkly one I love. "The Ref"


----------



## Care4all

jsanders said:


> My absolute favorite thing about Christmas. I love the decorations, and I love the music. There's just a different atmosphere around Christmastime. I love stocking up on Christmas movies and just watching them through the holidays. One of my new favorites: The Family Stone.



Rudolf, miracle on 34th street (the original), it's a wonderful life, a Christmas Story, Scrooged, the die hard series, are just a few of the ones that we end up watching every Christmas.....


----------



## Sunni Man

Missourian said:


> The $600 I put back for a flat panel TV on Black Friday went for an M1 Carbine.


NICE!!!!!


----------



## CA95380

Missourian said:


> I can always buy a big screen tv next year.
> 
> This year I am buying all the guns I think will be banned by the Obama Administration.
> 
> Many folks in my neck of the woods are doing the same.
> 
> The $600 I put back for a flat panel TV on Black Friday went for an M1 Carbine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saving up now for a Remington R-15 VTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firearms | Rifles | Guns | Pistols | Dakota Sportsmen
> 
> 
> IMO The only retailer that is going to make out this holiday season is the Gun Shop owners, Bass Pro, and Cabela's.




Nice?  Nope!
Scary as hell?  Yep!!!

And the reason be is that so many American's think they need to do this ..... now .... is unbelievable!  Before long "The shoot-out at the O.K. Corral" is going to look like a video game to those that have come to this.  It is about time for the "Western Television Show's" to make a comeback, anyway.  

*Good Luck .... but I am glad I do not live in your neighborhood.  *


----------



## Sunni Man

What's wrong with law abiding citizens owning a functioning piece of history?


----------



## CA95380

Sunni Man said:


> What's wrong with law abiding citizens owning a functioning piece of history?



Sunni .... I beleive in the law, and our "Right to bare arms".  If those weapons are to hunt (animal) predators ... that is one thing .... but from the news that I have heard ...it is not all "4 legged predators" that these weapons are being purchased for.  That is the scary part to me. 

It seems that most of the people stocking up weapons, live in the "boontoonies"   We recently got an email from relatives living in Wyoming ... that have recently purchased similar weapon's (as shown - with video's of them on the practice range ) .... and trust me ... they do *not *hunt coyotes,  ...  etc.


----------



## Luissa

dilloduck said:


> those damn poor people


yeah really! If that is true I hope I am always poor!lol

And as for black friday, I went back to work in retail while I am in college because I cannot work very many hours and the store I work at is doing actually pretty good but they are worried people are shopping now and won't in december. And our layaway has never been so busy! Yes the economy is in the toilet but I think people are shopping with a brain this year and not charging everything. My family is drawing names this year which will help me out quite a bit since I have four brother and a sister and quite a few nieces and nephews plus my own child. Now I just have to buy for my brother,my son, and my nieces and nephews.


----------



## Againsheila

GigiBowman said:


> Food is, and always will be, the number one priority. It is ridiculously expensive now to buy food. That's where my money goes every chance I get.   And not for nonsense either.  It's only for essentials.
> 
> Then there's the electric
> Gas
> Heat
> water
> Gas for car
> car payment
> car insurance
> rent/mortgage
> renters/homeowners insurance
> phone/cell
> 
> prices of all utilities keep rising, insurance is out of hand --lots of people are being dropped from their homeowners insurance company if you live even remotely close to water.
> 
> There's not really much left after that.  I notice that there are bargains on HD TV's...they can't give the stuff away.
> 
> In Hollywood sales of DVD's has fallen considerably which, for this time of year, could be considered big losses.  Guess pretty soon Hollywood stars might have to take pay cuts?
> 
> It's pretty scary out there.
> 
> My parents --retired and in their 70's just told me they lost $100,000 of the money they had in investments. Their dividends which they live on from month to month along with their social security has been cut by 1/3 now.  I'm sure my parent's arent' the only ones.  I can't even worry about them because we live from hand to mouth here at my house.
> 
> Hate to be a downer....but it's not looking too rosy out there and the winter months are about to hit....
> 
> 
> So sales for Black Friday?  I think I'll be staying home. Maybe decorate my house with the things I already own and play Christmas Music.  Watch Mr. Magoo's Christmas Carol and A Christmas Story.
> 
> Time to back in time folks....



In January, we are cancelling Dish Network and cutting back on our expenses in other places as well.  The world doesn't look too good for the near future.

I usually stay home on black Friday anyway.  Can't stand the crowds, and with the shooting at Southcenter Mall yesterday, it's downright scary out there.


----------



## Againsheila

jsanders said:


> My absolute favorite thing about Christmas. I love the decorations, and I love the music. There's just a different atmosphere around Christmastime. I love stocking up on Christmas movies and just watching them through the holidays. One of my new favorites: The Family Stone.




Haven't seen it.  I love The Christmas Story.  I have a friend that never celebrates Christmas.  She's blind and had never seen or heard the movie, so I had her over to my house one christmas and played the movie for her, putting it on pause every so often to explain the scene so she could "see" it.  She says that she will never forget watching that movie with me.


----------



## Againsheila

CA95380 said:


> Sunni .... I beleive in the law, and our "Right to bare arms".  If those weapons are to hunt (animal) predators ... that is one thing .... but from the news that I have heard ...it is not all "4 legged predators" that these weapons are being purchased for.  That is the scary part to me.
> 
> It seems that most of the people stocking up weapons, live in the "boontoonies"   We recently got an email from relatives living in Wyoming ... that have recently purchased similar weapon's (as shown - with video's of them on the practice range ) .... and trust me ... they do *not *hunt coyotes,  ...  etc.



Our forefathers didn't give us the right to bear arms so we could hunt.  They gave us the right to bear arms because they wanted us to be able to overthrow an unjust government just like they did.  They KNEW that our government would eventually deteriorate as all governments do.


----------



## Againsheila

Luissa27 said:


> yeah really! If that is true I hope I am always poor!lol
> 
> And as for black friday, I went back to work in retail while I am in college because I cannot work very many hours and the store I work at is doing actually pretty good but they are worried people are shopping now and won't in december. And our layaway has never been so busy! Yes the economy is in the toilet but I think people are shopping with a brain this year and not charging everything. My family is drawing names this year which will help me out quite a bit since I have four brother and a sister and quite a few nieces and nephews plus my own child. Now I just have to buy for my brother,my son, and my nieces and nephews.



Years ago, our family had a number of years when we drew names and you had to make a gift for the person whose name you drew.  I got one of my favorite Christmas presents during that time.  My brother in law drew my mother's name and my sister drew mine.  He made two jewelry boxes and my sister decorated them.  I plan on passing my jewelry box to someone else in the family.  It's beautiful.  

My parents are gone now, so we don't get together for Christmas much anymore.


----------



## Missourian

dilloduck said:


> nice---planning on hunting with that this year ?



Probably not.  The .30 caliber round, while legal for larger game is not ideal for deer hunting.  I will probably only use this one at the range.

I have a Remington 770 and a Savage Arms 111 bolt action magazine fed .30-06 and 7mm respectively for deer hunting.  


Remington 770:







Savage Arms 111:


----------



## Missourian

CA95380 said:


> Sunni .... I beleive in the law, and our "Right to bare arms".  If those weapons are to hunt (animal) predators ... that is one thing .... but from the news that I have heard ...it is not all "4 legged predators" that these weapons are being purchased for.  That is the scary part to me.
> 
> It seems that most of the people stocking up weapons, live in the "boontoonies"   We recently got an email from relatives living in Wyoming ... that have recently purchased similar weapon's (as shown - with video's of them on the practice range ) .... and trust me ... they do *not *hunt coyotes,  ...  etc.



Againsheila pretty well summed this one up for me...but I am curious where exactly the "boontoonies" are located.


----------



## CA95380

Missourian said:


> Againsheila pretty well summed this one up for me...but I am curious where exactly the "boontoonies" are located.



  Missouri ?    I have relatives that live in Osage Beach, and it is awesome.  

Missouri is a beautiful state.  I love it, but when you have lived in California all of your life, any of you that live in beautiful states .... live in the boontoonies, to me. * I am invious.*   lol


----------



## GigiBowman

Againsheila said:


> Haven't seen it.  I love The Christmas Story.  I have a friend that never celebrates Christmas.  She's blind and had never seen or heard the movie, so I had her over to my house one christmas and played the movie for her, putting it on pause every so often to explain the scene so she could "see" it.  She says that she will never forget watching that movie with me.



That was so sweet and thoughtful of you to do that


----------



## random3434

Charlie Bass told me to tell you this thread has racist undertones......


----------



## Againsheila

Echo Zulu said:


> Charlie Bass told me to tell you this thread has racist undertones......


----------



## Missourian

CA95380 said:


> Missouri ?    I have relatives that live in Osage Beach, and it is awesome.
> 
> Missouri is a beautiful state.  I love it, but when you have lived in California all of your life, any of you that live in beautiful states .... live in the boontoonies, to me. * I am invious.*   lol



I think you have become a victim of MPS - Midwesterner Prejudice Syndrome.  The first stage symptom (Kalifornium Xenophobus) manifests as a deep seated feeling of dread when confronted by beautiful midwestern states and their indigenous rural residents.  Seek treatment immediately.  Stage three (Kalifornium Deliri Utopius) is an untreatable permanent delusional psychosis.


----------



## GigiBowman

Missourian said:


> I think you have become a victim of MPS - Midwesterner Prejudice Syndrome.  The first stage symptom (Kalifornium Xenophobus) manifests it's as a deep seated feeling of dread when confronted by beautiful midwestern states and their indigenous rural residents.  Seek treatment immediately.  Stage three (Kalifornium Deliri Utopius) is an untreatable permanent delusional psychosis.



lol, love that!


----------



## CA95380

Missourian said:


> I think you have become a victim of MPS - Midwesterner Prejudice Syndrome.  The first stage symptom (Kalifornium Xenophobus) manifests it's as a deep seated feeling of dread when confronted by beautiful midwestern states and their indigenous rural residents.  Seek treatment immediately.  Stage three (Kalifornium Deliri Utopius) is an untreatable permanent delusional psychosis.



Is this an invitation to visit Missouri?  Works for me!


----------



## Missourian

CA95380 said:


> Is this an invitation to visit Missouri?  Works for me!




Absolutely...It's the only known cure.


----------



## Luissa

Againsheila said:


> Years ago, our family had a number of years when we drew names and you had to make a gift for the person whose name you drew.  I got one of my favorite Christmas presents during that time.  My brother in law drew my mother's name and my sister drew mine.  He made two jewelry boxes and my sister decorated them.  I plan on passing my jewelry box to someone else in the family.  It's beautiful.
> 
> My parents are gone now, so we don't get together for Christmas much anymore.


Christmas is a big 'to do' in my family, we always have the big get together on Christmas Eve with the whole fam and then breakfast Christmas morning with just my parents and siblings and their families, and then CHristmas Dinner with everyone. I used to love it when I was a kid because there were about twenty five of us cousins. Now it is just a nut house with the one uncle who always drinks to much.
My favorite is Thanksgiving though, just one night and good food, my aunt makes the best stuffing!


----------



## GigiBowman

Luissa27 said:


> Christmas is a big 'to do' in my family, we always have the big get together on Christmas Eve with the whole fam and then breakfast Christmas morning with just my parents and siblings and their families, and then CHristmas Dinner with everyone. I used to love it when I was a kid because there were about twenty five of us cousins. Now it is just a nut house with the one uncle who always drinks to much.
> My favorite is Thanksgiving though, just one night and good food, my aunt makes the best stuffing!



Does everyone have one of those uncles? lol I have one...he's Uncle Ernie...and he's absolutely insane lol


----------



## random3434

GigiBowman said:


> Does everyone have one of those uncles? lol I have one...he's Uncle Ernie...and he's absolutely insane lol




Uncle Bob (who lived in Stone Moutain, GA) always had us kids pitching pennies through rolls of toliet paper, and hid quarters and dollars for us to find.

His entire basemet was a "musuem" dedicated to Coke products!


----------



## Jon

Christmas USED to be a big deal in my family, before my grandmother passed. She was always creative, and she would give the best presents. When my brother and cousins and I were little, we'd spend all day there. Playing with our new toys, and grandma would cook the meals, and the adults would sit in the house and chitchat. Great memories.

The year after she passed, my grandfather insisted on picking out and wrapping the gifts. It was hilarious. The gifts weren't bad, but the wrapping was atrocious. We got a good laugh at it.

Now he's gone and the "grandparents" are our parents, and all the kids are too young to really enjoy Christmas. So it's kind of dull. But in a couple of years the kids will be the perfect age, and it'll be fun again.


----------

